# Profile pic and signiture pic



## kitcar98 (Nov 8, 2012)

i am trying to find how to put a picture as my proffile but all my pictures are too high resoloution. i have lowerd them to the lowest resoloution but still to big. and how do i put a picture of my car when i send a message in my signiture part. it come up with


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi kitcar, Use this to resize your pic...http://www.picresize.com/

and then 
Sign up with http://www.photobucket.com, its free. 
Upload pics from you PC using "Browse", "copy" the "IMG" tag, (the lowest one under you pic) & paste into your Sig box.
Hoggy.


----------



## kitcar98 (Nov 8, 2012)

Thanks hoggy m8 thsi has really helped


----------



## kitcar98 (Nov 8, 2012)

ive just done that and its saying that its still to big i have put the kb at 23 when the limit is 24.5 and put the pixels 100 width when the limit is 110 and the height that is 190 when the limit is 200 and its still saying the size is still too big and i have looked at the picture and its really samll and bad quality :/


----------



## kitcar98 (Nov 8, 2012)

hi hoggy ive managed to get a picture but look at its tiny ive tried to make it bigger just a tiny bit but then the image kb increases i dont know what to do


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Kitcar, I've just checked it and it's only 26 x 20 & 2kb
Hoggy.


----------



## kitcar98 (Nov 8, 2012)

yyaayy thanks sorry was getting slighty annoyed but ive done it just get used to it make it more undistorted thank you so much hoggy


----------



## kitcar98 (Nov 8, 2012)

oh just one other thing how do i put a picture in my signiture like when i send a message how do get picture underneath i know how to do writing just not sure how to do a pic


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Kit car, Use the programme I suggested & Change the width to the max poss, leave height blank & it will sort itself.
****Edit*** thats better
Use Photobucket as my other reply, copy & paste the "IMG" tag into your Sig box in "Profile"
Hoggy.


----------



## kitcar98 (Nov 8, 2012)

ok well it hasent worked but do i have to click on that img tab on the sig then put it in there and copy and paste the tag from my picture but as you can see it hasent worked


----------



## kitcar98 (Nov 8, 2012)

this is kinda hard its probably not but i just dont get of how to do it


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Kit car. Text to go in Sig Box will look similar to this, but with square bracket at beginning & end [ ] instead of ** 
But of course with your PB account & pic.

*img]http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y141/hoggy3/kitcar2_zpse2bd85e0.gif[/img*

Hoggy.


----------



## kitcar98 (Nov 8, 2012)

ah yes thanks that is all thank you so much hoggy


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Hoggy.


----------

